# Long time no post, time to catch up!



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello! I've been MIA for a while, had a lot of things going on, including my cousin's 15 (which in hispanic culture is a big deal) here are pictures of my new hair, and the makeup I did for her special day.

CC always welcomed!

This is my new red hair, I posted the first run a while back, and it was burgandy, I kicked it up a few notches.







Eyes:
-soft ochre
-blanc type
-wedge
-mylar
-black black chromaline
-Dazzel lash

Cheecks
-Melba
-Cubic
-Harmony

Face
-studio fix fluid NC40
-Mineralized loose Med.Plus
-Moisture cover nw30

Lips:
-Pink treat
-Viva glam 5
-Viva glam 5 gloss

This is my cousin all done up (before and after)






Eyes:
-bare study
-jest
-pink opal pigment
-Deep damson
-embark
-black black chromaline
-#7 Lashes

Face:
-SFF NC35
-Prep + Prime powder
-Peachykeen 
-Light flush

Lips:
-Cranberry
-Viva glam 2
-Viva glam 6 sp. ed gloss


This was my look for her party.





Face
-SFF NC40
-Min. Loose Med.Plus
-Cubic
-harmony
-Refined golden bronzer
-Soft and gentle

Eyes:
-Smoke and Diamonds
-Carbon
-vanilla pigment
-cork
-print

Lips:
-Oak <3
-Peachstock <3
-boy bait



and these are of her in her dress.






Thanks for looking!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Your makeup looks great as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also think you did a fab job on your cousin, her makeup looks really nice, nothing overdone. Oh and I'm loving that Che shirt!

What did you use on her brows?


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautifull


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 29, 2009)

You and your Cousin look both so pretty. I really like your new Haircolour


----------



## shootout (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous!
You hair looks amazing


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 29, 2009)

Love the hair!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 29, 2009)

glad to see you posting again! both of you look so beautiful!


----------



## mommymac (Oct 29, 2009)

You have the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## cazgh (Oct 29, 2009)

you are both so hot!!


----------



## DigitalRain (Oct 29, 2009)

Bout time you post!! Your cousin is adorable.


----------



## starrynight0127 (Oct 29, 2009)

Love the look as always. Girl you are gorgeous! I'm in loooove with the hair. Did you do it yourself or get it done? If you know, what dye was used? I've been planning on doing something similar to this to my hair, but dye under my bangs black for a little pop of something. Thanks


----------



## ty_inspires (Oct 30, 2009)

Both of you look great. =)


----------



## nattyngeorge (Oct 30, 2009)

I want your eyes. and brows.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Your makeup looks great as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also think you did a fab job on your cousin, her makeup looks really nice, nothing overdone. Oh and I'm loving that Che shirt!

What did you use on her brows?_

 
Thanks! I was trying to make her look done up, but not like "older" cus shes only 15. Omg, yeah my swapmeet Che shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Lingering on her brows w/ clear brow gel, she naturally has full on brows, so I took her to my brow lady to shape them, I did concealor nw25 underneath though for definition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starrynight0127* 

 
_Love the look as always. Girl you are gorgeous! I'm in loooove with the hair. Did you do it yourself or get it done? If you know, what dye was used? I've been planning on doing something similar to this to my hair, but dye under my bangs black for a little pop of something. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks dude, my mom actually is a cosmetologist and she does my hair. My black hair was natural, so she used the Clairol for dark hair in "Red" so she didn't have to bleach my hair. Then she did some sort of lightening treatment to have my hair get a few shades lighter and I used special effects Cherry bomb. HTH.


Thank you soo much everyone else for your comments. Im gonna try and take pictures of my makeup, I keep forgetting and my camara is starting to act up, its about 2 1/2 years old. wth. Technology moves too fast to keep up :s


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

you both look so gorgeous! i love your hair and your cousin's dress is very pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

You both look beautiful!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 30, 2009)

ur hair is amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can pull it off! i also love the makeup u did for ur cousin!

is that your son you're holding? he's so adorable!


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2009)

You look beautiful and your cousin looks beautiful too!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Oct 30, 2009)

So gorgeous!


----------



## fintia (Oct 30, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## brightkiwi (Oct 30, 2009)

Love your hair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigsexyhair (Oct 30, 2009)

your cousin's eyebrows look flawless.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the pinks you used on her. We've missed you!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 30, 2009)

Stunning look; I LOVE your hair!


----------



## LexieLee (Oct 31, 2009)

You both look so gorgeous and your haircolor is amazing!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 31, 2009)

girll, you're so inspiring!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 31, 2009)

perfect as always!!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 31, 2009)

Your hair is fantastic, love the look you did on your cousin!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 31, 2009)

Que bonita Quincianera! Parecen hermanas que chulas!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 1, 2009)

Loving the hair color and your makeup is always flawless!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 1, 2009)

omg the eyebrows *faints*


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 2, 2009)

B E A U T I F U L!!! And i love your hair color!!!!


----------



## Liz2286 (Nov 2, 2009)

You did a magnificent job on your cousin! It looks so age appropriate but at the same time glam enough for such a special event! 

Bellisimas las dos!


----------



## 2Fruits (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow you and your cousin really resemble each other! I love love love your hair colour and your cousin is so cute!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the comments


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 3, 2009)

Gorgeous as always and love the new hair!


----------



## karut (Nov 3, 2009)

Love your hair! You are both gorgeous.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 4, 2009)

You look gorgeous! I love the colors you used.. And I love the new hair color! I was thinking of going red and you make me want to do it. (I wasn't sure how it would look on my skin tone)

Your cousin is stunning and I love the make-up you used. I hope she had a wonderful quince!


----------



## MACisME (Nov 4, 2009)

u need to post an eyebrow tutorial, like stat =)


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 4, 2009)

Your hair looks freakin fantasic!!!! Your cousin is so cute too & looked beautiful for her special day


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh! You both look so pretty.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful! You both look great.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 5, 2009)

both looks are beautiful...love your hair as well!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks ladies, unfortunatly I dyed it back to black. Boo. It was short lived, but much loved. RIP Red hair


----------



## Soleil185 (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the lashes on both of you!


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 15, 2009)

You both are beautiful! Your fam has good genes


----------



## macaddictxoxo (Nov 15, 2009)

Your makeup as well as your cousin's looks fabulous! And girl, your hair is fierce!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 15, 2009)

youre botthh stunningg!<33333


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the comments. I'll be posting again soon with my black hair!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2009)

I looooooove the hair!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And everything else looks great as always!


----------

